# Hey, guess what?



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Just got back from our final Manners 101 class and guess what? Bear graduated! YEA! WooHoo! We did it! I am so proud of Bear!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

CONGRATS you should be proud of the BOTH of yourselves!! :wild:

You able to continue with classes? Moving on and up (maybe agility next???)


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

We chose Beyond manners as our next step. We start March 8th. I wanted to get more refined so we can get his CGC. I asked about 2 different classes a week, maybe adding pre rally or intro into agility, but they felt it was best to do one at a time. But, yes, we are diving deeper into training.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is wonderful!


----------

